# I Have to Stop Feeding feral pigeons.



## jdesertkitten (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi I live in North Phoenix Az. I have been feeding a flock of feral pigeons for about 3 years now, varying in size from 20 to 30. 
I live in my sister’s home. She just had it painted and is getting a new roof. She has told me I must stop feeding NOW.
I truly understand her feelings, as the birds do poop all over ledges, patio and other places. 
I feel terrible as I have gotten emotionally attached to these birds. We live in a controlled homeowners development. Unfortunately, there is no other open area near me that I could use to feed them.
So I have made the decision to stop feeding. I have noticed they do break up into smaller flocks, and I am hoping with the mild winters we have PLUS we have had a lot of rain in the Monsoon season this year, that they will survive. I have stopped before but could never maintain.
My sister said it is kinder to really stop all feeding and let them really begin to forage. I know they are smart birds. I guess I just need some comfort and support! Thanks for reading this!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can start by feeding less. The first week, only every second day. The week thereafter, only every third day. And so on till you eventually stop. This will give them time to adjust and go elsewhere for food. So try and convince your sister regarding this.


----------



## jdesertkitten (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks Marina:
I just read that the US Humane society also recommends to gradually stop feeding. The also said if this doesn’t work and there are fewer pigeons, then try stopping for 2 weeks.
But then what?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If possible would feed farther from her house gradually too.


----------



## Zahraa (Sep 1, 2021)

jdesertkitten said:


> Hi I live in North Phoenix Az. I have been feeding a flock of feral pigeons for about 3 years now, varying in size from 20 to 30.
> I live in my sister’s home. She just had it painted and is getting a new roof. She has told me I must stop feeding NOW.
> I truly understand her feelings, as the birds do poop all over ledges, patio and other places.
> I feel terrible as I have gotten emotionally attached to these birds. We live in a controlled homeowners development. Unfortunately, there is no other open area near me that I could use to feed them.
> ...


 If u have park close by go out of hone n let them see u, they will normally follow, n put it somewhere lil further, they will move. I feed them too n its hard to stop specially in cities where they relay on junk n left over. Its not that they can find seed from ground, n on village areas if they try to eat farmers seeds they r shoot to death


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

so many troubles its vanity im sory to say, follow yor heart and seek your own survival... slowly feeding less us better to give time to ajust


----------

